# Odin not finding my phone in download mode?



## Fedelrick (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a galaxy s2 4g i9210t. I had kies installed and Odin worked fine for all my other phones and read this phone fine when in recovery mode or normal mode, but when I boot it into download mode Odin doesn't detect it and I get an error say failed to Install Samsung USB Cdc device driver. So my first instinct was to reinstall kies,  that failed so I tried just installing the drivers on their own, that also failed. I then tried it all on another computer, that failed. I've also tried 5 different cables all of which work for my other phones. Can anyone help?

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## AJ88 (Sep 6, 2012)

First you have to manage to install drivers...
Until you can not install drivers successfully it will not detect your device..
Are you using window 7?
Because it automatically detects and installs drivers.

we all should be polite enough to press thanks for anyone who helped US.


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 6, 2012)

shivam1688 said:


> First you have to manage to install drivers...
> Until you can not install drivers successfully it will not detect your device..
> Are you using window 7?
> Because it automatically detects and installs drivers.
> ...

Click to collapse



Yeah windows 7

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## crinca15 (Sep 6, 2012)

Try to start Odin in Compatibility Mode!


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 6, 2012)

As in just right click properties compatibility?

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 6, 2012)

No go on compatibility mode. I don't think it's a problem with Odin reading it I think it's a problem with windows installing the drivers as I get the failed to installs driver error every time.

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## rainbow9 (Sep 6, 2012)

maybe you can change another usb.  i also experienced odin problem before. after i changed another usb  the problem was gone...

sorry for my english...


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 6, 2012)

rainbow9 said:


> maybe you can change another usb.  i also experienced odin problem before. after i changed another usb  the problem was gone...
> 
> sorry for my english...

Click to collapse



Tried that 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## txpigkiller (Sep 7, 2012)

*download mode*

You need to get your phones USB system drivers installed or it is not going to find your phone no matter how many cables you use. You need to get the drivers that are there off and get a good clean install done. Find the right drivers "Samsung" windows for your flavor OS and install them on the computer. It should work fine then.

- txpigkiller -


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 7, 2012)

Well it's stock at the moment so I'm using kies for the drivers or the driver pack. But I'm trying more clean installs now.

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow. So uninstalled kies again restarted, reinstalled. Now whenever I plug my phone in whilst in download mode it blue screens my.computer after 3 mins of trying to installs the driver. Wtf

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## tlawiv (Sep 7, 2012)

Fedelrick said:


> Wow. So uninstalled kies again restarted, reinstalled. Now whenever I plug my phone in whilst in download mode it blue screens my.computer after 3 mins of trying to installs the driver. Wtf
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium

Click to collapse



Do you have acces to another pc My pc would never work with odin. I had to use my wife. I never figured out what the issues was but try different pc if possible.


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 7, 2012)

I'll try another PC today, the problem is I only have access to an old one  but I'll try 

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 8, 2012)

No go. I even tried to do it on a friends PC who just flashed his s2 perfectly and it still says failed to installs driver. (at least it didn't blue screen his PC!!)... This has made me think that it may be an issue with the phone itself

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 9, 2012)

I had my phone in download mode and tried it in 2 USB Ports. That's the errors I get. I then restarted it into normal mode and you can see all the drivers installing fine. Also when turned off my computer says that the device has malfunctioned??

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## fawwaz102 (May 6, 2014)

*Why odin never detect my ace+ in any mode???*

hi, i'm new to this forum and i'm realy want to root my ace+ but odin never detect it. What should i do? and i'm still just a junior high school student and know nothing about all this i just wanna get my phone rooted! so please explain it specificly i promise that i would thank anyone that explain me. oh, one more thing, i'm from indonesia and i'm not good in english


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

Fedelrick said:


> I had my phone in download mode and tried it in 2 USB Ports. That's the errors I get. I then restarted it into normal mode and you can see all the drivers installing fine. Also when turned off my computer says that the device has malfunctioned??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium

Click to collapse



UNINSTALL KIES completely. Don't reinstall it! Use this DRIVERS.

Happy flashing


----------



## Merith (May 6, 2014)

I got the same problem yesterday. I want to flash a CustomROM but Odin will not find my Galaxy S3. I had no Kies installed and had try every USB-Port I had, nothing work. Anyone has a idea for me to get Odin working for my S3?


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

Merith said:


> I got the same problem yesterday. I want to flash a CustomROM but Odin will not find my Galaxy S3. I had no Kies installed and had try every USB-Port I had, nothing work. Anyone has a idea for me to get Odin working for my S3?

Click to collapse






Which Windows / ODIN version?


----------



## Merith (May 6, 2014)

Odin 3.09 with Windows 8.1 Update 1. USB driver are correct because I can access the memory of my S3. Only Odin won't worum. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Fedelrick (Sep 6, 2012)

I have a galaxy s2 4g i9210t. I had kies installed and Odin worked fine for all my other phones and read this phone fine when in recovery mode or normal mode, but when I boot it into download mode Odin doesn't detect it and I get an error say failed to Install Samsung USB Cdc device driver. So my first instinct was to reinstall kies,  that failed so I tried just installing the drivers on their own, that also failed. I then tried it all on another computer, that failed. I've also tried 5 different cables all of which work for my other phones. Can anyone help?

Sent from my GT-I9210T using xda premium


----------



## LS.xD (May 6, 2014)

Use a USB 2.0 port and check your device manager (enable "show all devices") for any unknown devices 

Sent from my beloved HTC One S using (most time buggy) Tapatalk


----------



## Merith (May 6, 2014)

Already tested and got the same result :/
I had uninstalled the native USB driver from Windows and the driver for my S3, reboot the computer and reinstalled the USB Driver. After this nothing changed. Same behaviour on a computer of a friend of mine. Currently I have the impression that rather something does not work properly on my smartphone.


----------



## Merith (May 6, 2014)

Okay I think I had fixed the issue.
After a full wipe and restore, Odin now will find the phone and I can root the S3 normally to install a CustomROM. I think something went wrong with the communication between the computer and the phone on the phone side.


----------



## camaropeti (Nov 20, 2014)

I was same problem, but I installed this driver, and the problem is solved, and the root was succesful.

I found the driver at this youtube video description:

```
youtube.com/watch?v=jgsaf8xeMI4
```

I have galaxy S4 and this driver worked.


----------



## hrohiit85 (Mar 10, 2017)

Don't forget to check that the microusb port on the phone is in working condition.
This was the problem with me. The phone would charge but would not be detected
either by the PC or the OTG pen drive I had.
Cleaned it with a toothpick and we are back in action.


----------



## Max1mus (Mar 19, 2022)

Hello, I have the same problem with Galaxy S9 snapdragon. In DM odin doesn't see the device. Samsung driver is installed and phone connected to laptop via original cabel. But I think the problem is Windows 11.


----------

